# Best place to drive for Uber in the U.S.



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I've been an Uber driver part time in Connecticut for about 3 months. New legislation on the horizon for Uber, higher taxes, and higher cost of living is going to male it impossible for my family to survive in Connecticut. Are there any places in the U.S. where cost of living is lower, and you can pay the bills temporarily working full time for Uber and have to deal with little to no regulation for Uber? Seriously, this is a tough thought to stomach!


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Please don't move for Uber. What say will you have when they suddenly cut rates in the locale you just moved to? None.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

California 2012 or 2013


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I'm not moving for Uber. If you go back and read what I wrote. Temporarily. Just looking to use it to earn some kind of cash during my move so I can find a job more in my field and be out of Connecticut. This post is just to get ideas of where to research. I'm serious about this.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

CROWBOY said:


> I've been an Uber driver part time in Connecticut for about 3 months. New legislation on the horizon for Uber, higher taxes, and higher cost of living is going to male it impossible for my family to survive in Connecticut. Are there any places in the U.S. where cost of living is lower, and you can pay the bills temporarily working full time for Uber and have to deal with little to no regulation for Uber? Seriously, this is a tough thought to stomach!


Is there Uber in Haiti?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Try Detroit. Uber is $0.75 per mile there and the economy is really booming.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-metropolis-revealed-stunning-pictures.html


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Connecticut is quickly becoming the next Detroit.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CROWBOY said:


> Connecticut is quickly becoming the next Detroit.


Atlanta is a pretty strong economy now and have decent rates for lyft uber x only has a huge volume. Look at the AJC. Atlanta journal constitution


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Atlanta is a pretty strong economy now and have decent rates for lyft uber x only has a huge volume. Look at the AJC. Atlanta journal constitution


Any good suburbs to live in, outside of Atlanta you could recommend?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber should not be full time; especially with a family to support!! Find something...anything, that provides you with a steady & consistant paycheck and Uber ONLY to make extra money.

Income is inconsistent
Rates could drop without notice
Crude Oil is up(but stabilizing)
Too many unknowns re: insurance, personal liability, etc...
Uber DOES NOT give a $hit about you
You will see a lot more negative posts on this thread, but it can be a good way to make a little extra money if you look at it logically and with a little common sense.
Hope this helps


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CROWBOY said:


> Any good suburbs to live in, outside of Atlanta you could recommend?


Henry County has decent priced homes for rent or sale. Decent schools and a untapped uberx market. The lack of cars on the road in stockbridge ( a city in henry county 25 minutes from atlanta) means drivers can sit in their homes and get pings. It's an emerging County.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Again, please read the post. I'm fully aware of the income potential with Uber. I do it part time in Connecticut already. I just want to pack up, move to area where I can find similar work to my full time job. When I move to that area, I'm only going to drive for Uber *TEMPORARILY* until I get another full time gig. I have skills, just want some kind of cash flow during the transition.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> Again, please read the post. I'm fully aware of the income potential with Uber. I do it part time in Connecticut already. I just want to pack up, move to area where I can find similar work to my full time job. When I move to that area, I'm only going to drive for Uber *TEMPORARILY* until I get another full time gig. I have skills, just want some kind of cash flow during the transition.


Check out the city forums and see if you like anything, I'd maybe see about renting a room for a few weeks, switch info over and give it a try and get a steady day job to cover your nut, you want to invest minimal money into this, no ones going to show you their end of the rainbow gl


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> Again, please read the post. I'm fully aware of the income potential with Uber. I do it part time in Connecticut already. I just want to pack up, move to area where I can find similar work to my full time job. When I move to that area, I'm only going to drive for Uber *TEMPORARILY* until I get another full time gig. I have skills, just want some kind of cash flow during the transition.


Wouldn't it be a better idea to be looking for a new place where you can find similar work to your full time job? I mean make that your priority. You don't want to move to a new place only because uber is good and then not find a job. Besides, uber sucks everywhere! So make it your second concern. 
Best of luck.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Wouldn't it be a better idea to be looking for a new place where you can find similar work to your full time job? I mean make that your priority. You don't want to move to a new place only because uber is good and then not find a job. Besides, uber sucks everywhere! So make it your second concern.
> Best of luck.


I'm going to research it before hand of course. Just looking for information, not additional suggestions thank you.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> I'm going to research it before hand of course. Just looking for information, not additional suggestions thank you.


Ouch


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Ouch


Lol, nothing personal. I'm not going to just load up and move tomorrow. There is information missing from my initial inquiry, but I thought it was sufficient to get the answers I needed. I'm just burned out, and stressed. One of the state senators wants to make it impossible for uber to function in CT and the taxi companies are lobbying hard. The terrible part about it, the extra money does help even though tax wise in in the red. Part of living paycheck to paycheck I suppose. I even have to worry about losing my full time job, and nothing pays close to it with all my other skills and training. Been like this for several years, and Connecticut is getting much worse. Last thing I want is to be homeless here. No help for that in Connecticut.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Dude- Get out of the Northeast. I grew up in NY, then lived in Boston for 3 years. I am now in beautiful Tennessee. Better weather, lower taxes, better COL. Oh yeah, and no state income tax. I left the northeast and will never look back! Look into the Carolinas, Tennessee, Georgia, etc.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Dallas has a strong economy, and is growing. The cost of living is edging up here, but is still cheaper than living on either coast. It's why I moved back here after living in California for 17 years.

Texas is a state that, for the most part, still believes in personal freedom and rights of the individual. This is a plus for me. It is no longer the wild west, but I feel that both coasts are just too heavily choked with taxes and regulations. And nowhere to park your damn car without paying through the nose. lol


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Wouldn't it be a better idea to be looking for a new place where you can find similar work to your full time job? I mean make that your priority. You don't want to move to a new place only because uber is good and then not find a job. Besides, uber sucks everywhere! So make it your second concern.
> Best of luck.


Yeah that's my initial thought, I wasn't sure if he was going to post his resume or something but it appears he is going to keep his full-time job which makes so much sense to Uber in some other state, I am guessing they don't have other jobs in that state besides what he does and Uber and politicians and cabbies lol 

Thread closed, can't be in two places at once


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i make about $800/week part time with uber in dc. If i do full time, I can easily make $1200/week.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i make about $800/week part time with uber in dc. If i do full time, I can easily make $1200/week.


That's because you are special


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> That's because you are special


thank you that's what my psychologist told me too.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

CROWBOY said:


> I've been an Uber driver part time in Connecticut for about 3 months. New legislation on the horizon for Uber, higher taxes, and higher cost of living is going to male it impossible for my family to survive in Connecticut. Are there any places in the U.S. where cost of living is lower, and you can pay the bills temporarily working full time for Uber and have to deal with little to no regulation for Uber? Seriously, this is a tough thought to stomach!


Come to Vegas my brother. Rent is affordable and no state income tax. uber should be up and running in the next couple months. Vegas is small, so you will learn your way around pretty quick.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> Any good suburbs to live in, outside of Atlanta you could recommend?


I live in Woodstock, GA and cost of living is low and it is a great city for Families. I benefit driving part-time for Uber because there are so many options to drive in Metro Atlanta (Marietta, Kennesaw, Woodstock, Canton, Cumming, Alpharetta, Roswell, Sandy Springs, etc.) Even after fees and all vehicle costs I still do fairly well for a part-time gig.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i make about $800/week part time with uber in dc. If i do full time, I can easily make $1200/week.


Gross, perhaps.
Net, nowhere close.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

evboy said:


> Come to Vegas my brother. Rent is affordable and no state income tax. uber should be up and running in the next couple months. Vegas is small, so you will learn your way around pretty quick.


I'd rather drive a cab there, great cash tips and kickbacks, you're just begging for circus jerkus runs all day , you know the crowd  what'd you do there before Uber ?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Gross, perhaps.
> Net, nowhere close.


off course, he's asking market, so we can just compare gross.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

This is just within 5 hours in 1 day.

you decide


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, always go gross YMMV , a lot of these newer guys are misinformed about making tons of money, those days are ovahhhh


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

You just need GROSSINCOME to compare which market he will make more.

You have expenses like Gas, Car Depreciation, net (80%), and what not. But those are roughly the same static variable.

IF he only makes $500/week GROSS where he lives, and I tell him I make $800/week gross where I live, this is enough information to tell him, I'm making more than him.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

if you want to get technical:
Gas in MD: $2.70
Gas in Connecticut $2.87

UberX fare
Connecticut: $2 + .18/min + 1.5/mile
DC: $2 + .20/min + 1.02/mile

Request Frequencies:
DC
3 minutes in cities
10 minutes at airports
Connecticut:
Unkown for me, this will be up to him


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

One word....... Austin


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Hamptons, NY. $25 minimum for uberX. Of course, you have to drive in NYC and become a VIP driver first.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I used to live in New York, mostly in the boroughs. Maybe I should move back there so that I can drive UberX there. They have Uber Taxi in New York, as well, or "UberT" as its users call it. I do not know how hard it is to get a Hack Licence in New York, or even if they are giving them out. According to _Business Insider_, UberX costs more than a taxi there. Once I get in my time, I can go to the Hamptons.

Can you have a Fuson hybrid for VIP UberX in the Hamptons?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> thank you that's what my psychologist told me too.


And you're seeing a psychologist for delusional fantasies that reoccur perhaps? Every week?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> And you're seeing a psychologist for delusional fantasies that reoccur perhaps? Every week?


I get paid over $900 every week NET for driving around 25-30 hours so i dont care what you guys think


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> I get paid over $900 every week NET for driving around 25-30 hours so i dont care what you guys think


I question your accounting methods.

Here's what you should do. Reset your car's trip meter when you first get in your car to head out Ubering. Look at your trip meter again at the end of the day when you arrive back home and do the following calculation:

Total Fare - 20% Uber Cut - (total mileage x 0.57) = ?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I question your accounting methods.
> 
> Here's what you should do. Reset your car's trip meter when you first get in your car to head out Ubering. Look at your trip meter again at the end of the day when you arrive back home and do the following calculation:
> 
> Total Fare - 20% Uber Cut - (total mileage x 0.57) = ?


i didn't say i ignored mileage. 900+ is not "total fare." it's how much it was paid out, within 25 - 30 (varies week to week) of driving.

I do mostly highways now instead of city. so mileage is a little high. however, i make a lot more within an hour of driving than driving around in a city.

I've considered: my time is worth more than the mileage and depreciation I put on my car. I make twice as much, but my car doesn't depreciate that much.

and shouldn't be:

Total Fare * .80 + (total mileage x .575) it's a tax deductible cost and you'll get that money BACK when you file tax?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

$1.80 per mile
.20 per minute
$8 minimum ride
$4 base rate


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> $1.80 per mile
> .20 per minute
> $8 minimum ride
> $4 base rate


Where's this at?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

edit: lets take tax out equation
pay out: (after uber fee) 910.05

Hours logged= 26.5 hours

average: 910.05/26.5 = 34.34/hr

now if you want to get technical, I bought the car for 9000 @ 97000 miles. after 3 years/90,000 miles (30,000/year), the value will go down to around $5000

depreciation: $4000/90,000 miles: $.04/mile
maintenance:
oil change: $40/5000 miles = $.008/mile
tires: $450/50,000 miles = $.009/mile
breakes pads/re-surface: $320 / 30,000 miles = $.01/miles
insurance: $80 / month: 1 week of insurance = $20

910.05 - (.04*224.09) - (.008 * 224.09) - (.009 * 224.09) - ($.01*224.09) - 20
= 910.05 - $9.96 - $1.79 - 2.02 - 2.39 - $20
= 873.89 NET


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> Where's this at?


Key west, FL most drivers I have ever seen out there at one time was 3 but the drive out there is really far.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

so in key west florida, how often do they ask you guys to drive across that bridge to the islands? that must be what... 5 hours of driving?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> so in key west florida, how often do they ask you guys to drive across that bridge to the islands? that must be what... 5 hours of driving?


About 3 hours from or to Miami. Occasionally I will get a ride going down to the keys usually not key west though.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I found a website that rents cars I can get a 2015 Prius for $40 for the day and insurance is through them so the mileage and wear and tear would be a non-issue.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> About 3 hours from or to Miami. Occasionally I will get a ride going down to the keys usually not key west though.


im talking about north key largo, key largo, islamorada, .......... all the way to key west.... any one ever requests rides between the islands?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> im talking about north key largo, key largo, islamorada, .......... all the way to key west.... any one ever requests rides between the islands?


I have heard of it but I haven't had it yet.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> I have heard of it but I haven't had it yet.


that's at least 2 hours per trip lol. imagine you live in north key largo, some one request a trip to key largo, then some one request a trip to tavernier, and then some one request a trip to islamorada... After wards, if you want to go home, you have to drive 6 hours back by yourself.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> that's at least 2 hours per trip lol. imagine you live in north key largo, some one request a trip to key largo, then some one request a trip to tavernier, and then some one request a trip to islamorada... After wards, if you want to go home, you have to drive 6 hours back by yourself.


key largo to islamorada is 20 minutes.


----------



## ubernyc (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I used to live in New York, mostly in the boroughs. Maybe I should move back there so that I can drive UberX there. They have Uber Taxi in New York, as well, or "UberT" as its users call it. I do not know how hard it is to get a Hack Licence in New York, or even if they are giving them out. According to _Business Insider_, UberX costs more than a taxi there. Once I get in my time, I can go to the Hamptons.
> 
> Can you have a Fuson hybrid for VIP UberX in the Hamptons?


yes they take ford fusion as uber x, but trust me theres around 20k uber cars in the city, so its slow and uber is known to cut rates in the summer. and the hamptons isnt the same anymore becuase their is 3k vip uber x drivers alone, let alone black and suvs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber Taxi accepts rented taxis here, at least it did when Uber Taxi was accepting drivers. Currently, Uber Taxi is not accepting new drivers unless it is wheelchair accessible. Uber Black here will accept rented limousines. I know a guy who is renting out limousines. He told me that Uber is aware of his activities. I do not know about UberX.

Well thanks, ubernyc, I guess that I will stay here, then. I do not know much about the Hamptons, anyhow. I know East Bronx, Van Cortland Park and much of Queens, as well as Manhattan below 110th, but I know little about Brooklyn, Spuyten Duyvil or Staten Island, anyhow. I can see the map of the streets of the South Bronx, as my mother grew up there during the Great Depression and War years, but I have not spent much time actually on the streets, there.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

confirmed with DC uber, they do not allow the use of rental cars.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

DriverFromLA said:


> I remember reading something about Uber not allowing drivers to use rental cars but not sure whether this was for select markets or everywhere.


You can't use rental cars but you can lease cars by the day etc which gets around it.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> if you want to get technical:
> Gas in MD: $2.70
> Gas in Connecticut $2.87
> 
> ...


Sometimes I'm sitting at home for 5 hours waiting for a ping, I'll get $7 down the street, other times I'l get airport rides and they can be anywhere from $40 up to $100 or more. It's hit or miss. One night worked 3 hours and made $96. This is after Uber takes their cut, but before taxes and running costs.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> total mileage = 224.09
> pay out: (after uber fee) 910.05
> 
> 910.05 + (224.09*.577)
> ...


WOW!!! You are way off base here, between the math and your understanding of tax deduction it's no wonder Uber loves you.

First off, you are doing ok, not nearly as great as you think but ok.
3 things I'll point out to get you in the right direction. 
1) Your mileage is highly suspect. In the snapshot of 5 hours you showed, you earned about 160 after uber cut and drove over 100 miles, are you counting miles between trips as well, I highly doubt that even with surges you generate 910 on 224 actual miles driven driving X.
2) Tax deduction means you subtract income, tax credit means you subtract tax owed. A deduction is worth a lot less than a credit.
3) You can't add your deduction back into income, by your reasoning if you drove a million miles, you would make more money, makes no sense.

If I were going to make a guess, I would say you probably made the following:
Uber payout 910.05
Miles driven (Guess) 600
cost of operating vehicle per mile, varies, I'll guess .35 which is probably low
910.05-210.00 mileage = 700.05 earned.

In this scenario, your taxable income would be 910.05- (600*.57) = 568.05

Of course the biggest assumption here is cost per mile to operate (for all miles driven, not just fares) accounting for everything I drive a large newer sedan and it costs me approximately .43 per mile to operate, with a tiny Prius that's older in good shape, it might go as low as .28 or .30

Make sense?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> I remember reading something about Uber not allowing drivers to use rental cars but not sure whether this was for select markets or everywhere.


Its a lease of a personal car not a car rental agency you just lease it through a 3rd party which is allowed from what I understand.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> WOW!!! You are way off base here, between the math and your understanding of tax deduction it's no wonder Uber loves you.
> 
> First off, you are doing ok, not nearly as great as you think but ok.
> 3 things I'll point out to get you in the right direction.
> ...


I edited to reflect number on "pretax"
who said there wasn't surges? if you drive smart enough, you'll be hitting surges.

seriously, who talks about tax unless you're an accountant nerd. When you talk about how much your salary is ever year you say 70k or 90k, how much how you make after tax.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

my average fare is around $50/trip, as soon as I drop off some one, i pick up another $50 trip, most of these are high ways, so i make the $50 in 30-40 minutes.

city driving is rediculous, i make like $25/hr. high ways are $50 in 40 minutes.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> my average fare is around $50/trip, as soon as I drop off some one, i pick up another $50 trip, most of these are high ways, so i make the $50 in 30-40 minutes.
> 
> city driving is rediculous, i make like $25/hr. high ways are $50 in 40 minutes.


I have a hard time buying this. Anyone else?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I have a hard time buying this. Anyone else?


Was wondering the same. That being said, $50 bucks from 40 minutes of highway driving in and of itself is nothing special whatsoever.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I've already questioned his accounting methods but if he's happy, I'm happy for him.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I've already questioned his accounting methods but if he's happy, I'm happy for him.


I think it would easier to under the arithmetics in general on this forum, is there was like a spread sheet, or some sort of graph table. Or even a flow chart might be helpful.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i have figured out a way to make the most out of that blew everyeone else's "suggestion" out of the water. getting more interstate/local highways drives. This is to maximize more revenue/min.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i have figured out a way to make the most out of that blew everyeone else's "suggestion" out of the water. getting more interstate/local highways drives. This is to maximize more revenue/min.


You can talk in circles all day


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I think Uber is in NM.... But you can buy a mansion for 200,000.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> Dallas has a strong economy, and is growing. The cost of living is edging up here, but is still cheaper than living on either coast. It's why I moved back here after living in California for 17 years.
> 
> Texas is a state that, for the most part, still believes in personal freedom and rights of the individual. This is a plus for me. It is no longer the wild west, but I feel that both coasts are just too heavily choked with taxes and regulations. And nowhere to park your damn car without paying through the nose. lol


Don't forget to mention, no State tax. Lovely.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> You can talk in circles all day


i could...










7:13am 51 minute ride, $51 in fare arrived 8:04
30 min later,
8:36, 33min ride, $32 in fare. this fare was close to my house so I went home, took a bathroom break, played League of Legends.

bacm back out at 10:20.
10:29, short 15 min trip, $10 mile ride
and then 15 minutes later, a 58 min ride, $55 in fare.
10 min later, a rider canceled, another 10 minutes went by, a $70 fare in 37min ride (surge)


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

One day is not every day. I had great days too.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

couple more from last week back to back, i took a 10 min break in between, another 10 minute to get to the passengers house.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> One day is not every day. I had great days too.


there you go.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> there you go.


May 27-28 is $200 before Uber's cut and your expenses for I'd guess 7-8 hours total time. 146 paid miles, so let's go ultra conservative at 200 total. So, about $155 after Uber's cut, minus $70 in mileage expense comes to $85 profit. 10-11$ an hour. Your killing it.

I took home $110-$130 in cash tips delivering pizza on 8 hr Friday nights, plus mileage reimbursement, and base wage of $5.25. Total takehome in wages and tips is $150-$170 and cash paid on top of that for mileage. Pushing $20/hour. Delivering pizza in Indianapolis is more profitable than what you just provided.

If you enjoy it, no problem, but you aren't doing nearly as well as you think. I'm just here to show the other side.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

well yah and i sit on my ass at my full time job 8 hours a day, doing only 3 accumulated hours of work. making $27/hr.

you can't compare between industries.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> well yah and i sit on my ass at my full time job 8 hours a day, doing only 3 accumulated hours of work. making $27/hr.
> 
> you can't compare between industries.


Really? Uber driving and delivery driving are quite similar. Only difference is what's being transported. You are earning money by using your vehicle.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

CROWBOY said:


> I'm not moving for Uber. If you go back and read what I wrote. Temporarily. Just looking to use it to earn some kind of cash during my move so I can find a job more in my field and be out of Connecticut. This post is just to get ideas of where to research. I'm serious about this.


^^^
Stick with Uber where you are.
They'll have you living in a field in no time.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> Dallas has a strong economy, and is growing. The cost of living is edging up here, but is still cheaper than living on either coast. It's why I moved back here after living in California for 17 years.
> 
> Texas is a state that, for the most part, still believes in personal freedom and rights of the individual. This is a plus for me. It is no longer the wild west, but I feel that both coasts are just too heavily choked with taxes and regulations. And nowhere to park your damn car without paying through the nose. lol


Personal freedom??? LOL

Rights of the individual? LMAO

At least you're defended from a federal takeover.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i didn't say i ignored mileage. 900+ is not "total fare." it's how much it was paid out, within 25 - 30 (varies week to week) of driving.
> 
> I do mostly highways now instead of city. so mileage is a little high. however, i make a lot more within an hour of driving than driving around in a city.
> 
> ...


I can only chuckle


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i could...
> 
> View attachment 8140
> 
> ...


Not to say you don't do it but your mileage is way off, you said you took home roughly $1000 and did it on just over 200 miles but in just what you posted that is contradicted. In that screenshot you drove over 100 miles and grossed just over $200, now this doesn't include any dead miles which you can keep to a minimum but not get rid of all together.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> View attachment 8146


~160 paid miles for ~$280 gross, one again your math is wrong, add in that you are driving, 10 minutes to people homes let's say that is ~5 miles per ride that's another 40 miles. Do you stop at drop off point and wait for next ride or have a staging area that you get these rides from? You are doing better than most but I think you are missing some stuff there. What you need to do is write your starting and ending mileage everyday and use that as it is what you will be deducting.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> ~160 paid miles for ~$280 gross, one again your math is wrong, add in that you are driving, 10 minutes to people homes let's say that is ~5 miles per ride that's another 40 miles. Do you stop at drop off point and wait for next ride or have a staging area that you get these rides from? You are doing better than most but I think you are missing some stuff there. What you need to do is write your starting and ending mileage everyday and use that as it is what you will be deducting.


im comparing how much money i made per mile driven while carrying a passenger.

why don't YOU calculate yours and let me know?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> im comparing how much money i made per mile driven while carrying a passenger.
> 
> why don't YOU calculate yours and let me know?


That is proof of being oblivious.

Based on 30 years of experience and 2.5 years of Uber you are driving 200-220 miles to get 160 paid.

Redo your math based on 210 and you'll see a stark difference.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> im comparing how much money i made per mile driven while carrying a passenger.
> 
> why don't YOU calculate yours and let me know?


K let me grab a screen and embarrass your figures.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

As you can see my mile to dollar ratio is much higher I just have a ton of short rides but for $150 I run less than 100 miles including dead miles as each ride is usually a mile or less away from me.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

$151.88 on 27.55 miles.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I knew I was missing a bunch of rides on there, my net pay was $213.02 on 51.04 miles so my gross pay was ~$260


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

GooberX said:


> That is proof of being oblivious.
> 
> Based on 30 years of experience and 2.5 years of Uber you are driving 200-220 miles to get 160 paid.
> 
> Redo your math based on 210 and you'll see a stark difference.


What are you talking about?

Look at the screen shots.

910 in fares for 224 miles average 50 mpg


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> I knew I was missing a bunch of rides on there, my net pay was $213.02 on 51.04 miles so my gross pay was ~$260


Well what's your fare rate in your market? Were there surges?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> As you can see my mile to dollar ratio is much higher I just have a ton of short rides but for $150 I run less than 100 miles including dead miles as each ride is usually a mile or less away from me.


So you drove 12 hours to hit $150?

I drive 6 hours to hit 220


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> So you drove 12 hours to hit $150?
> 
> I drive 6 hours to hit 220


No some screenshots are missing it was $270 + $48 in tips in 12 hours with a couple hour long breaks taken. It is also time spent on the beach and eating some great food like fresh caught lobster. Not to mention guarantees of $25 an hour and no safe rider fees.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> Well what's your fare rate in your market? Were there surges?


$1.80 $8 min $4 base and surges are few and far between I got 2 surge fares in ~12 hours.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> $1.80 $8 min $4 base and surges are few and far between I got 2 surge fares in ~12 hours.


Well you beat me I'm in $2 base 1.05 mile and 0.20/min


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> Well you beat me I'm in $2 base 1.05 mile and 0.20/min


^^^
NObody should be working for that.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

there are 2 kinds of driving:
you got city/downtown driving and rural.
City: higher road speed limit, may have higher rate
Rural: lower road speed limit, may have lower rates

in a mathematical equation:
where: x = miles, y= min
city (where you live, Florida Keys): fare = 4+1.8x + .2y
Baltimore: fare = 1.25 + 1.05x +.15y
DC: Fare = 2 + 1.02x +.2y

to make money in fares you'll need increase and miles and decrease in time. Less miles and more time will make less.

Cities has less mileage driving and more time to get from point A to Point B due to lower speed limit and traffic light

Rural will get you from point A to point B in in less time, and usually more mileage. 

Limepro seems like you're driving in cities that's why you're spending more time and earning less. I spend less time and earning more than you. I may have more "dead miles" but I still made about the same as you did in 6 hours, which took you 12 hours.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> I get paid over $900 every week NET for driving around 25-30 hours so i dont care what you guys think


I don't think you understand the meaning of "net." And in your other post you said $800 for part time, $1200 for full time. Most people would consider 25-30 hours part time.
Maybe you should be seeing a psychiatrist instead? 
The OP asked for info on best places to Uber. For all your bloviating, you never gave him your location where he could make all this easy money. Sheesh!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberX in Gainesville is $1.80/mile. Probably don't want to go there in the summer though. The population is cut in half with students leaving. By the time school starts again, I have a feeling they will have cut rates.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I don't think you understand the meaning of "net." And in your other post you said $800 for part time, $1200 for full time. Most people would consider 25-30 hours part time.
> Maybe you should be seeing a psychiatrist instead?
> The OP asked for info on best places to Uber. For all your bloviating, you never gave him your location where he could make all this easy money. Sheesh!


"get paid net" not "i make net"

"get paid net" = payment after uber fees. and if you looked at my screen shots, worked 26 hours (part time) and $910 in payout. therefore $34.34/hr after uber fees.

oh yah washington dc


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> "get paid net" not "i make net"
> 
> "get paid net" = payment after uber fees. and if you looked at my screen shots, worked 26 hours (part time) and $910 in payout. therefore $34.34/hr after uber fees.
> 
> oh yah washington dc


After fees, before expenses. If it costs you $500 to make $910, then you're netting $410.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> After fees, before expenses. If it costs you $500 to make $910, then you're netting $410.


i said net pay not net profit. OP originally was asking which market is best for him, expenses are a static variable so to increase his profit he needs to know where he can get the most net pay/fare.

Assuming he's paying "x" amount in expense already (gas, maintenance, mileage cost, depreciation) no matter where he goes it's all going to be the same (gas could be different). Only variable he can look at to be more successful is how much he can make in fares, net or gross, doesn't matter since net is directly related to 80% of gross fare.

go take business/accounting basic account class.


----------



## UberLee (May 19, 2015)

There's very little Uber regulation where I drive in the Cincinnati, Ohio/ Northern Kentucky area. The cost of living is cheaper and the strictest regulation is that the city of Cincinnati requires Uber drivers to have their car inspected and you're not allowed to pick up passengers at the airport in Ky without the proper registration and fees paid.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> go take business/accounting basic account class.


Go take a good **** to yourself. This is a simple discussion. You don't need to be such an asshat.

And I think you meant basic accountING class. Go take a basic English class.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Go take a good **** to yourself. This is a simple discussion. You don't need to be such an asshat.
> 
> And I think you meant basic accountING class. Go take a basic English class.


Look at posts 42, 56 and 58 in this thread. azndriver87 waves his hands and says no big deal, no need to be technical and then edits his post to take out the fact he hasn't got the first clue about taxes. He is one of those blessed souls that has a car that drives for free and doesn't seem to think that how many miles you drive enters into the equation. We can't possibly say anything to him that would help him, let him be special on his own island.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Look at posts 42, 56 and 58 in this thread. azndriver87 waves his hands and says no big deal, no need to be technical and then edits his post to take out the fact he hasn't got the first clue about taxes. He is one of those blessed souls that has a car that drives for free and doesn't seem to think that how many miles you drive enters into the equation. We can't possibly say anything to him that would help him, let him be special on his own island.


Tax is a variable that no matter where you go you'll have to face. the OP was asking about comparing the best place you can drive. It's not saying if you drive in Maryland, or Florida, or New Jersey you can avoid taxes. Therefore when you compare what's the best place you can drive, you can avoid variables/expenses that remains the same: tax, maintenance, depreciation.

However depreciation and gas is different base on your location. California's used cars goes for around $2000 more than used cars in Virginia. You have less depreciation but your gas price is about 50 cents to a dollar more than Virginia too.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Go take a good **** to yourself. This is a simple discussion. You don't need to be such an asshat.
> 
> And I think you meant basic accountING class. Go take a basic English class.


if your mom's teaching it sure.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Orlando. It is whopping .75 per mile. Don't forget free vocation spot for the entire family.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tony from New Jersey said:


> Orlando. It is whopping .75 per mile. Don't forget free vocation spot for the entire family.


one of the most visited places is that cheap?


----------

